# Only one wheel spinning



## photony (Jan 20, 2018)

Hello total newbie here, 

I have an Ariens 11528LE model number 926002 I picked up recently used off craigslist. Machine is great but I have a slight slope at the end of my driveway the machine can't get up. I noticed then there is only the right wheel spinning. 

Searching I found I dont have the model with the pin that goes on the Axel. 

How can I fix this so both wheels spin? Does this have something to do with the remote wheel lock? I never messed with that lever.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Yes, That is exactly what that lever does. It unlocks the left wheel so you can turn it. If the lever is damaged and doesn't work you can lock it manually but will have to remove the belly pan to do it however.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Some of these videos might help you fix it.

https://www.google.com/search?q=ari...k-jYAhUCL6wKHYXmClkQ_AUICygC&biw=1920&bih=964


----------



## photony (Jan 20, 2018)

Thanks for the help guys. On mine when I press and release the lever it goes into lock mode and I have to press and release again to unlock the diff. Is that normal? i was under the assumption when I squeeze the trigger it unlocks and when I let go it engages both wheels again.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

No one pull locks it then the next pull unlockes it


----------



## photony (Jan 20, 2018)

ok great so everything is working as it should. thanks everyone.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

I wished mine worked that well LOL But too much pitting on it from rust, Ended up getting the auto turn kit and I am happy with it but if the lever worked I would have saved the money.


----------

